# Gummy 4.0.4 builds and boot manager?



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

I have gummy 9.0 in a slot running perfect, as well as aokp, but for some reason the 9.5 or 3/30 builds always boot loop on the moto sign. Anyone for these going in a slot?

Sent from my celly that's cooler than yours


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Working fine for me, upgraded from 9.0 like any other update. Are you wiping system when you install?

I've found that the gummy files for whatever reason be it the server they're hosted on or whatever are much more prone to corrupting or getting a bad file than any other rom so you might want to just keep trying new downloads.


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

Where did you get the build you're running? What gapps did you use? What version of boot manager, the newest?

Sent from my celly that's cooler than yours


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Downloaded the Gummy_shadow-TestBuild-0.9.5 from angel's goo.im directory, as for gapps I have always used the ICS_MOTO_4.0.4_GAPPS_03_1_3_2012 as the newer official ones have always given me trouble getting google apps to work properly. Would probably of been installed in bootmanager before its most recent update.


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll try some more downloads even though I have matching md5s.

Sent from my celly that's cooler than yours


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

Still no luck, anyone else have any ideas?

Sent from my celly that's cooler than yours


----------

